# Pork for New Years!



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

hope it fits in the wsm!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Looks like the WSM's are eating up the pork today.  Go Cappy, GO.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Damn 17lbs!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 30, 2006)

I bet some of that Captain Morgans BBQ Sauce would go goooood with that pulled pork..... 8)


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 30, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Damn 17lbs!


It's a whole shoulder.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

and a whole fresh ham, total of over 30 pounds

here's the ham rubbed





couple pounds of skin and fat I cut...hey Witt, any idea what I should
do with that?





many thanks for whoever told this board about pictiger, 3 times quicker than imageshack


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

barely fits


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 30, 2006)

Now the million dollar question, "who is gonna stay up all night till they're done"?  I hope we don't wake up in the morning and hear, "well, I drank one too many and fell asleep and that damn ET-73 started beeping and I said phuck it!"!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

I'm getting sleepy already


----------



## wittdog (Dec 30, 2006)

Stay up cappy and git some pics of those cracklings


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 30, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn 17lbs.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Dec 30, 2006)

They stock those fresh hams where you are   Might have to consider relocating......
to your back yard


----------



## Woodman1 (Dec 30, 2006)

Man! it's been 6 weeks since I pulled an all nighter! Don't think I could do it in the cold!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 30, 2006)

Fresh hams were a specialty, that's why I bought em

and Woody, it's a WSM 

that stands for We're Sleeping Man


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Hey Jim, WAKE UP!!!!  How's the pork coming along??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> They stock those fresh hams where you are   Might have to consider relocating......
> to your back yard



Dats, you couldn't stand it there, it never snows!

Nice start cappy but did you finish?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Nice start cappy but did you finish?



Oh yeah, he finished, that's why we don't know if the pork is done!!!  Wake up Jim!!!  Jimmy, Jimmy Poo, come to Puff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

they're still going!!!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

Done!  But there's a problem...when I took the ham out of the cryovac
it had a stinky smell.  I cooked it anyway.  Still smells kind of stinky.
Shoulder smells great.  I'm worried.  17 lb ham.....hate to chunk it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Done!  But there's a problem...when I took the ham out of the cryovac
> it had a stinky smell.  I cooked it anyway.  Still smells kind of stinky.
> Shoulder smells great.  I'm worried.  17 lb ham.....hate to chunk it.



Freeze it and turn it in at SOTB.  They'll never know!  

Take it back to where you bought it Jim and get your money back.  Also ask for them to give you a store credit for a bag of charcoal too!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 31, 2006)

Did you rinse, lather with vinegar, rinse and repeat?  :roll:


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

What was the sell by date?


----------



## zilla (Dec 31, 2006)

I did a ham last year about that size and I got a bad one the first time. I told the meat mgr and she replaced it no questions asked. Return it smoked and all.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Done!  But there's a problem...when I took the ham out of the cryovac
> it had a stinky smell.  I cooked it anyway.  Still smells kind of stinky.
> Shoulder smells great.  I'm worried.  17 lb ham.....hate to chunk it.



I'd be just as concerned with the shoulder. You cooked the shoulder on the bottom(?) and had the ham dripping on it?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

shoulder was on top.  Ham is in the trash.  that sucks


----------



## Unity (Dec 31, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Ham is in the trash.


Dang, that's too bad, Cap'n. It's good warning for the rest of us though. I don't have much of a sense of smell, and the odor of spoiled food is one of the things I don't detect. From now on Jody smells everything before the rub goes on.  :| 

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 31, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Cappy.  Why don't you invent a reliable way to test for rank food. 

I'd buy that.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 31, 2006)

That sucks about the ham...I had a cryvac pack or ribs that was like that..


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that Cappy.  Why don't you invent a reliable way to test for rank food.
> 
> I'd buy that.



I did.  It's called a nose.

The stinky pork phenomenon is nothing new.  I've cooked some
I didn't like that came out well, so I tried this one.  Nope, even with all the smoke it smelled like tennis shoes.

  Fed some to my neighbor, he said it was fine, haven't seen him since.

I just could bring myself to save it.  Just didn't want to eat it.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 31, 2006)

i had some ribs once that reaked once unpackaged,smelt like a wet fart,  but the sell by date was well in line and i had plenty of sick days left so i cooked it anyways and i didnt throw up even once


----------



## Griff (Dec 31, 2006)

Bummer Cap'n. I've opened a couple over years that totally flunked the smell taste. In each case I had time to dash right back to the retailer and let them smell it. They promptly got a replacement and let me smell it before I left. 

Oh yeah, it's not a good idea to post on a nationally famous board about rotten meat and then feed it to your neighbor.

Griff


----------



## Captain Morgan (Dec 31, 2006)

He don't post here.

Maybe not anywhere now.


----------



## BigGQ (Jan 1, 2007)

Cappy invented a new way to take out the neighbor?!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 1, 2007)

Cappy, you should have sent it to Larry. You could have turbo charged his diet!


----------

